# Jobseekers & courses/Fás/Back to Education



## gouger (11 Aug 2008)

Hi,

I'm currently receiving jobseeker's allowance for nearly a month now. I'm considering directing my career to a more teaching aspect and was thinking of completing a few courses such as JEB, CTP and TEFL/CELT. 



Would I still be able to claim JsA if I took up one of these courses? (I'm thinking the answer is no - since I'm not available for fulltime work (if I do the fulltime course))
Would I be supposed to go for "Back to Education Allowance" - and can I only do this after six months of being on JsA (from what I could figure out from the website http://www.welfare.ie/schemes/btw/btea.html)?http://www.welfare.ie/schemes/btw/btea.html )?

Also, for CTP course, it has in the description:

http://www.ecdl.ie/ctp_about_ctp.aspx?sm=60


> FÁS has officially recognised the CTP qualification as a basis for inclusion in the FÁS/EI Register of Trainers. In a further move to support the programme, FÁS has also committed to funding CTP as part of their Competency Development Programme. This means that eligible candidates, who are in private employment or self-employed, receive generous funding of up to 70% of the cost of the programme.


If you're unemployed, do they provide any funding? €700 is much more in reach than €2500!

I can't really find any teaching courses in Fás' listings and basically I haven't a clue what assistance Fás are suppose to provide other than their courses. - And I'm not too sure how to go about those... Do you apply for them are are you selected based on your profile (or both)?

Sorry about so many questions but I'm quite confused and I'd appreciate any help.


----------



## Welfarite (11 Aug 2008)

You are correct is saying that you will not be entitled to JA if you at full-tyime studying. The BTEA is geared for longer termed unemployment so it would be 2009 academic year before you oculd avail of that! Hvae you contacted adn registered with FAS yet. A chat with their Placement Officer might help sort out your confusion, but Im know that their suite of courses can be very limited and dependent on numbers interested as to whwther they make them available.


----------



## gouger (11 Aug 2008)

Thanks for the reply.

I suppose talking to them might not be a bad idea. I've just had a lot of trouble with every state agency I go to and the people always seem to be rude, unhelpful and just want you to go away, so I'm very reluctant to see them in person.

The courses I was thinking of would only last about 2 months so they wouldn't be for the entire academic year but I don't want to be applying for jobs at the same time and having to quit the course because they're still very expensive.


----------



## gouger (11 Aug 2008)

One other question: If I did a fás course during the next few months would I be allowed to go for BTEA? - I mean does the six month wait time reset after you've finished the fás course?


----------



## Megan (11 Aug 2008)

gouger said:


> One other question: If I did a fás course during the next few months would I be allowed to go for BTEA? - I mean does the six month wait time reset after you've finished the fás course?



[broken link removed]
Anything in this link that might help you.


----------



## Welfarite (12 Aug 2008)

gouger said:


> One other question: If I did a fás course during the next few months would I be allowed to go for BTEA? - I mean does the six month wait time reset after you've finished the fás course?


 

No, the FAS course links the two periods so that both periods are added together to satisy the qualification period


----------



## gouger (12 Aug 2008)

Megan said:


> [broken link removed]
> Anything in this link that might help you.






Welfarite said:


> No, the FAS course links the two periods so that both periods are added together to satisy the qualification period



Brilliant! Thanks Megan & Welfarite!!!


----------

